# smbpasswd panic error [SOLVED]

## audiodef

Trying to do smbpasswd -a (username), I get this:

```

No builtin nor plugin backend for guest found

PANIC (pid 23563): pdb_get_methods_reload: failed to get pdb methods for backend guest

BACKTRACE: 7 stack frames:

 #0 smbpasswd(log_stack_trace+0x2d) [0xb737e22d]

 #1 smbpasswd(smb_panic+0x2d) [0xb737e34d]

 #2 smbpasswd(+0x18bdb3) [0xb7331db3]

 #3 smbpasswd(initialize_password_db+0x24) [0xb7334aa4]

 #4 smbpasswd(main+0x50e) [0xb722e32e]

 #5 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0xb6fe5bb6]

 #6 smbpasswd(+0x87821) [0xb722d821]

Can not dump core: corepath not set up

```

What is this and is this fixable, or is this a bug and I should downgrade?

----------

## Rexilion

Can you post the output of:

```
cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep -i security
```

I think you have set the security to 'share' which maps all shares to a guest user (or something like that). There you don't need users and that is why smbpasswd is *probably* complaining.

----------

## audiodef

Yep, that was the problem. Thanks for pointing that out!   :Very Happy: 

----------

